# Transition from PVC conduit to LFNC-B



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

A. You will not find a listing allowing cementing Carflex in to a PVC fitting.
B. While it can be done it will be tough to pull a 40 amp feeder circuit into 3/4" Carflex
C. You could stub a short piece of 3/4" pvc through the wall and then attach a 3/4" female adapter to the pipe then use the proper Carflex fitting into the adapter.


----------



## Simbilis (Apr 23, 2011)

Agreed, pulling the conductors will be interesting. By "You will not find a listing", do you mean that it violates code, or that this just isn't the best way to do it?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

The manufacturer has not applied for or gotten a listing for that method of using their product.


----------



## Simbilis (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you! I substituted Googling for actual knowledge and found http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/carflex-pvc-glue-urgent-20089/ , but I didn't know what an "FA" was...

Edit: Kludge violates 356.6 ("LFNC and associated fittings shall be listed"), but some AHJs pass it anyway.

Edit 2: Carlon specifically states that their LFNC shouldn't be cemented - http://www.carlon.com/FAQs/FAQ-Liquidtight.pdf


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have no idea what an "FA" is referring to either and I do this for a living.


get a proper connector for the nmfc and then a reducing bushing to glue into the LB with threads to accept the nmfc connector.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Female Adapter, must be local slang term for a flex connector.

My advise is a flex FA and a RGC threaded coupling and a PVC MA.(male adapter)

And not listed means code violation, because code says it must be listed.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> Female Adapter, must be local slang term for a flex connector.
> 
> My advise is a flex FA and a RGC threaded coupling and a PVC MA.(male adapter)
> 
> And not listed means code violation, because code says it must be listed.


no. a female adapter (duh!!) is the piece the fits into the lb and has threads (female) for a connector. It is the reducing bushing I spoke of in my response. It's proper term would be a female adapter. a reducing bushing typically has the same type of connection (threaded or a glue fitting) on both the inside and outside. My error there)

as I said, all he needs is a FA of proper size (May have to use a reducing bushing as well as a FA if a 1 1/4 to 3/4" fa cannot be sourced) and a FNMC connector. Why is everybody making this so difficult?


----------



## Simbilis (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's how it ended up. Reducer bushings installed, 3/4 PVC and a female adapter ready.

Thanks again


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and of course you did purchase a proper connector for the end of the FNMC, right?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> ....And not listed means code violation, because code says it must be listed.


Where does the Code say this?


----------



## Simbilis (Apr 23, 2011)

nap said:


> and of course you did purchase a proper connector for the end of the FNMC, right?


Yep, I already had a couple on hand.



kbsparky said:


> Where does the Code say this?


356.6 - LFNC and associated fittings shall be listed


----------

